# Maine considering becoming a Constitutional Carry State



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Sen. Eric Brakey, a Republican from Auburn, is sponsoring a bill ( LD 652 ) to rollback
restrictions on carrying concealed handguns.

Time will tell, as similar attempts have failed in the past.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck. We had a state Senator who has twice sponsored legislation to make South Carolina a Constitutional Carry state. Even with a Republican Gov and Republican majority in the legislature, ain't gonna happen any time soon. Too many "urbanites' in the larger city areas who are anti gun and are loud and hollering against it. I think the legislature is content with the current Conceal Carry permit system and it's likely not ready to change anything in the forseeable future. Right now they're having difficulty with a different domestic violence law because part of the proposal is to take guns away from convicted DV offenders. Many are screaming that it goes against the second amendment, but most of the politicians are saying it is going to get through, so I don't see much near term support for constitutional carry here. The current permit system is not that bad anyhow. Take an 8 hour class and exam, range qualification, background check by SLED and FBI and If you check out, you're issued the permit. SC is a shall issue state, so if you meet the requirements, nobody can oppose it like a local sheriff or judge.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This would be awesome! Best of luck.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Yes sir, Good Luck...I hope common sense prevails and it passes!


----------

